# Reliable Car Service to/from Airport



## Gaza (Sep 22, 2008)

Almost exactly a year after our move to Dubai fell through due to the collapse of the property market, my wife, 2 year old son and me will be Dubai bound in a couple of weeks time for a blast of winter sun. We are staying at the Dubai Marriott Harbour Hotel & Suites near the marina. 

Having been to Dubai a couple of times before I aware that taxis are cheap and plentiful but I am also acutley aware that the standard of driving leaves a lot to be desired. My concern is hightened by not being able to put our 2 year old in a car seat and I really do not want to have to bring one of ours.

Can anyone recommend a good car service who will do a meet and greet at DXB and preferably be able to supply a car seat?


----------



## sawah (Nov 10, 2009)

I think you can send Email to one of the car rental companies like 

Hertz : HertzUAE.com
Eurostar : : : EUROSTAR RENT-A-CAR : :
Budget : Budget-UAE
Fast : Welcome To Fast Rent A Car's Home Page
Europcar : Rent a car with Europcar, Europe's Leading Car Rental Company
Autobahn:Autobahn

and they will give you all the information.

have a very nice vacation


----------

